# Hoosier 851/850 Indy to Chi



## Railroad Bill (Nov 21, 2007)

Wife and I had a great time in Indianapolis and Chicago this past weekend. After a day at museums, etc in Indianapolis on 11/17 we boarded the Hoosier 851 at Amtrak station on 11/18 for Chicago. Train was very full, also late due to some mechanical malfunctions.It was also announced there would be no cafe car on our train and that everyone should take their breakfast, snacks, water etc with them. (a mass scurry to the Greyhound snackbar ensued.) We grabbed a honey bun and some orange juice and up the stairs we went.

When we climbed the long stairway to the tracks we noticed several Superliner cars, baggage cars, Viewliner coaches, and diners attached to our lowly coach at the rear of the train. No one riding them, just transporting cars to and from Beach Grove shops according to our conductor. This apparently is commonplace on the Hoosier now.

It was a gloomy day and somewhat chilly, but the train was very warm--actually too warm.

Saw some coyotes, plenty of deer, hawks and other wildlife along the way. Lots of passengers getting on in Lafayette (Purdue students and faculty heading home for the holidays)

Saw some nice Monon cabooses at a few towns.

We were about an hour and half late on arrival at CHI. Love the Union Station. Christmas decorations up in the old hall and lots of people taking the trains.

Made some arrangements at the ticket counter for some future trips, had our sandwich special at the deli and then headed over to ride the EL. The pass machines were out of order and no one at the EL station seemed to care much. We bought individual tickets and hopped on the Brown Line train for a ride around the city. Stopped at Art Institute of Chicago for some great Impressionist paintings and a three hour tour of the great art there.

Getting dark at 4:30 so decided to walk Jackson ST back to the station. Found a good barbeque place, some pork sandwiches, etc and headed for the South lounge. Wow! It was a madhouse. Regional trains (Lincoln, Pere Marquette, and seveal other Illinois and Michigan trains were getting ready to board and there must have been a thousand people trying to get to the gates. A little bit chaotic but Amtrak personnel tried to form neat aisles and get everyone situated. We boarded our Hoosier 850 on time and watched as the Windy City disappeared into the darkness. It is a long five hour ride back to Indy and our hotel. Still no cafe car on the train, but several hitchhiking Superliners, etc as before. Three engines as well. But still only one coach with passengers.

It was an enjoyable day. Tickets were cheap, food was good, art was great. EL was fun.

Back to work for a couple days and then off to Thanksgiving Dinner. Life is great!! 

Railroad Bill and Rockhound Claudia


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 21, 2007)

Railroad Bill said:


> Wife and I had a great time in Indianapolis and Chicago this past weekend. After a day at museums, etc in Indianapolis on 11/17 we boarded the Hoosier 851 at Amtrak station on 11/18 for Chicago. Train was very full, also late due to some mechanical malfunctions.It was also announced there would be no café car on our train and that everyone should take their breakfast, snacks, water etc with them. (a mass scurry to the Greyhound snackbar ensued.) We grabbed a honey bun and some orange juice and up the stairs we went.
> When we climbed the long stairway to the tracks we noticed several Superliner cars, baggage cars, Viewliner coaches, and diners attached to our lowly coach at the rear of the train. No one riding them, just transporting cars to and from Beach Grove shops according to our conductor. This apparently is commonplace on the Hoosier now.
> 
> It was a gloomy day and somewhat chilly, but the train was very warm--actually too warm.
> ...


Thanks for the report. Yes - the primary purpose of the Hoosier is to transport cars back and forth to Beech Grove. Carrying passengers is sort of an afterthought.

And, I don't think you'll ever see a café car on the train in either direction. Only _The Cardinal_ has eating service between IND and CHI.

Feel fortunate the coach was on the rear of the train. If it was next to the engine you would have a ringing in your ears for days from listening to the horn being blown.

How could you walk back on Jackson and not stop at Giordano's!!!

Thanks again for the report.


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Nov 21, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Wife and I had a great time in Indianapolis and Chicago this past weekend. After a day at museums, etc in Indianapolis on 11/17 we boarded the Hoosier 851 at Amtrak station on 11/18 for Chicago. Train was very full, also late due to some mechanical malfunctions.It was also announced there would be no café car on our train and that everyone should take their breakfast, snacks, water etc with them. (a mass scurry to the Greyhound snackbar ensued.) We grabbed a honey bun and some orange juice and up the stairs we went.
> ...


Excellent report!!!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Nov 21, 2007)

Ah!. We saw Giordano's but it was getting dark and not sure if we wanted to walk by ourselves later in the evening. Also afraid to miss our connection on Hoosier. Would have been a long night and day waiting for the next train 

Besides, that gives us something to look forward to on our next visit to Chicago.

Thanks for all the information here. Did not realize we were riding an Amtrak rolling stock shuttle train---.

Railroad Bill & Rockhound Claudia


----------



## racer1735 (Nov 23, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> Thanks for the report. Yes - the primary purpose of the Hoosier is to transport cars back and forth to Beech Grove. Carrying passengers is sort of an afterthought.
> And, I don't think you'll ever see a café car on the train in either direction. Only _The Cardinal_ has eating service between IND and CHI.
> 
> How could you walk back on Jackson and not stop at Giordano's!!!
> ...


I make the Indy-Chicago R/T several times a year and make a point of scheduling for days when the Cardinal is running, simply for the convenience of the cafe car. From what I've seen, the Cardinal also gets its share of dead-head cars going to/from Beech Grove.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 23, 2007)

racer1735 said:


> I make the Indy-Chicago R/T several times a year and make a point of scheduling for days when the Cardinal is running, simply for the convenience of the café car. From what I've seen, the Cardinal also gets its share of dead-head cars going to/from Beech Grove.


Interesting - I've ridden _The Cardinal_ into Indy twice and it never had any deadheads. Where do they add them on/take them off, at the Amtrak station?


----------



## had8ley (Nov 23, 2007)

I think Hawkeye Pierce would have crawled from Korea for a Giordano's and you walked right bye... my,my.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Nov 25, 2007)

had8ley said:


> I think Hawkeye Pierce would have crawled from Korea for a Giordano's and you walked right bye... my,my.


We are going back to Chicago in January and will make it there this time. Can hardly wait!! YUMMM!


----------



## racer1735 (Dec 6, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> racer1735 said:
> 
> 
> > I make the Indy-Chicago R/T several times a year and make a point of scheduling for days when the Cardinal is running, simply for the convenience of the café car. From what I've seen, the Cardinal also gets its share of dead-head cars going to/from Beech Grove.
> ...


They shuttle them back and forth between Indy (Beech Grove) and Chicago. That's one reason for the 'buffer time' built into the stop in Indianapolis going each direction.


----------

